# Whiskey Reduction?



## TomatoMustard (Jul 12, 2011)

So I know you can make sauce with Jack Daniels but are there other whiskeys that are known to make good barbecue sauces? 

I drink the cheap stuff so I'm sure that wouldn't be the best plan.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

I use Glenfiddich or even brandy (KWV) sometimes  They work just fine for me!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

You can always buy a small bottle to use for marinades. If you want good  but cheap I would go for Bells.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 12, 2011)

Makers Mark has a sauce, and I think I have seen Southern Comfort sauces.  I do not see why any bourbon would be too different from any other.  I would stay away from blended whiskies.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh and I made a marinade for spareribs a few times using Spiced Gold and I use it for Christmas cake. Tasted really nice.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 22, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> Makers Mark has a sauce, and I think I have seen Southern Comfort sauces.  I do not see why any bourbon would be too different from any other.  I would stay away from blended whiskies.



Agree - I think the bourbon's are the best to use - Jim Beam has worked well for me in the past


----------



## deepfryerdan (Sep 23, 2011)

seems like an expensive way to make sauce..


----------



## Grilltolive (Jun 10, 2012)

I have used Makers Mark to good effect but you can get by with even Club 400 ..depends on the level of tastebuds on your guest's . After is is cooked down it is hard to really tell what kind of bourbon you used.. hell tell em you used Ladybank Single Malt scotch ..
*
*


----------

